# 2018 Majek 25â€ Xtreme Yamaha VF250 SHO 68900.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

2018 Majek 25â€™ Xtreme Yamaha VF250 LA SHO Coastline Aluminum Trailer 2 Pro II 8â€™ Power Poles Hyd Jack Plate Hyd steering Custom Bucket Seats Powder Coat 36v Miinnkota Trolling Motor Key Slot Cushion Lenco trim tabs 2 live wells led light bar motor has 200 hr 68900.00 pm me for more info


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2019)

yamaha2016 said:


> 2018 Majek 25.5 Xtreme Yamaha VF250 LA SHO Coastline Aluminum Trailer 2 Pro II 8â€™ Power Poles Hyd Jack Plate Hyd steering Custom Bucket Seats Powder Coat 36v Miinnkota Trolling Motor Key Slot Cushion Lenco trim tabs 2 live wells led light bar motor has 200 hr 68900.00 pm me for more info


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2019)

yamaha2016 said:


> 2018 Majek 25.5 Xtreme Yamaha VF250 LA SHO Coastline Aluminum Trailer 2 Pro II 8â€™ Power Poles Hyd Jack Plate Hyd steering Custom Bucket Seats Powder Coat 36v Miinnkota Trolling Motor Key Slot Cushion Lenco trim tabs 2 live wells led light bar motor has 200 hr 68900.00 pm me for more info


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2019)

👀 PRICE HAS BEEN REDUCE TO SALE 65000.00 👀


----------

